# Can't use most of the site's features



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2015)

EDIT: new problem in the title.

Can't like, can't use the reply features (smileys, quoting, hyperlinking, etc)... O


----------



## stevexc (Nov 23, 2015)

Still shows up for me. I know sometimes it doesn't load properly on my work computer (specifically, on IE...7...) . Not that I surf SSO while I'm supposed to be working...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2015)

Well I see people liking my posts, but I can't give them. 

In fact, quite a few things are derping.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 23, 2015)

nope. i think people just stopped using it mostly. what a shame. i think when the rep system was disabled, it was a deathblow for this place. it seems like its dying off slowly to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2015)

Djimbo said:


> nope. i think people just stopped using it mostly. what a shame. i think when the rep system was disabled, it was a deathblow for this place. it seems like its dying off slowly to me.



It's not because of that, it's because I legitimately CAN'T like people's posts. 

I also can't use any of the buttons, like hyperlinking, image insert button, and smileys. What the hell?


----------



## stevexc (Nov 23, 2015)

What browser are you running?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not because of that, it's because I legitimately CAN'T like people's posts.
> 
> I also can't use any of the buttons, like hyperlinking, image insert button, and smileys. What the hell?



you've been cock-blocked


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2015)

stevexc said:


> What browser are you running?



Chrome. I'm using it on my phone right ow and everything's fine. 

It also only affected SSO. Marshall Forum was fine. 

I've been having huge Internet issues lately. Maybe it's related to that?

EDIT: Just checked Edge. It's fine, too. It's only Chrome doing this.
EDIT2: Disabled all my blocking extensions, and even my antivirus for a second. Still nothing.


----------



## ferret (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like Javascript is disabled, but if you've already disabled all extensions, not sure what did it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2015)

I just did a hard reset, and after going going through a disk check (which legit shook me for a second since my computer never did one before  ), the problem's resolved now.

I'm liking all you ....er's posts because withdrawl syndromes.


----------

